# Referrals Please



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I have read a lot about Hypnotherapy and would like to try it, however it seems to be very specific to IBS and I am haveing trouble finding a therapist in my area that works specifically with IBS. I am in Toronto, ontario, Canada and would greatly appreciate if anyone has had this type of therapy in Ontario and if so were ? Please feel free to email me or answer on this BB.Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I would contact Dr. Brenda B. Toner, Women's Mental Health programCAMH - Clarke Site, (416) 979-4271She is an expert on CBT and IBS at the University of Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.I bet she could help find some one for you there, who also does HT for IBS. She is extremely connected to the IBS world.or you could try Mike's tapes. It is not totally necessary to see one in person and the home use has many benefits as well. HT is very specific for IBS and requires a gut focused approach.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately this list is only US, but the UNC clinic there may know of people in Toronto http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html They are having a trainig workshop...so they may be in touch with people in the area.If I recall correctly I believe that Toronto was aslo one of the locations where the Cog. Behav. Therapy study I did here at UNC was a part of....Looks like University of Toronto. I assume they have a teaching hospital there?? It may be worth contacting the GI clinic there and ask for referrals as well. The results I got from CBT in the study are similar to the types of things people who do hypnotherapy experience.K.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. Eric, are Mikes tapes / CD's sold anywhere in the US or are they only available via the Internet ?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wm, they can be shipped from the US and marilyn can help you out.Personally I say try those first. They are less expensive then seeing one in person and you really don't need to see one in person for most people. Its also hard to find them.There is also an excellent gi doc up there.This is one, but there are others." Gervais Tougas, MD, CM, FRCPC, MACG, Associate Professor of Medicine, McMaster University, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada."not sure how far these are from you"G.W. Thompson, MD, University of Ottawa, Ontario, Canada "Brenda Toner is the one who helped do the cbt study with UNC, that Kmottus did.she also wrote this book.Cognitive-Behavioral Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: The Brain-Gut Connectionby Brenda B. Toner (Author), Zindel V. Segal (Author), David Myran (Author) http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASIN/1572...0238845-1427561


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks Eric and Kath for providing all that wonderful and complete info. Wmtand, if you are also perhaps interested in trying the home hypnotherapy program that Eric mentions, you can find out more about the IBS hypnotherapy program on this website: www.ibsaudioprogram100.com. Eric suggested I try this program 4 years ago when I came to this BB, and now I help out. Feel free to ask any questions here if you think this is something you may want to consider. It is more cost effective than in person therapy, and no travel to appointments. We have had thousands do the program since 1998, developed in 1991, so it has a good track record. Take a peek at the site for more info, if you wish.I ship directly to Canada from the midwest. You can order through the website or via the toll-free number.Now you have lots of avenues for help - let us know how the search goes, and the very best to you. Take care.~ Marilyn


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Thankyou for the information. I will be persuing.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Just to let you know Wmtand, I'm in Ontario too and have done the tapes.They are worth every penny, they do work. You also have the advantage of doing them on your own time.Good Luck!


----------

